# Any ride reviews of 2010 Roubaix/Tarmac Expert with new Ultegras?



## raduray (Jul 29, 2009)

Not much feedback on this setup and it's beginning to hit the LBS's. I've got a Roubaix Expert Triple on order, but the triples won't be available 'till end of September.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*I've got it*

Only had the 2010 Roubaix Expert with the new Ultegra a couple of weeks. Ultegra has the trickle down upgrades from Dura Ace as you probably know. Everything seems to work as advertised. The brakes seem especially strong. The right lever seems a little stiff but I don't know if thats because its new or if its because its new routing. I like the feel from the top of the hoods. My only (minor) complaint is that the group is lacking in style points. It has a dull gray finish that doesn't seem as nice ( to my eye) as the Ultegra SL group. Plus the carbon brake levers kind of look like black plastic. I still am dialing in the bike and like its smoother ride compared to my Scott. Hope this helps!


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Any pics dougrocky123?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*At Specialized*

I have the white Expert. Picture at Specialized website.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

dougrocky123,

any ideas on what your bike weighs?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Yes*

With my Dura Ace tubeless wheels, bottle cages, and Look Keo sprint pedals it came to 17.8 lbs.


----------



## raduray (Jul 29, 2009)

dougrocky123 said:


> With my Dura Ace tubeless wheels, bottle cages, and Look Keo sprint pedals it came to 17.8 lbs.


Doug, did you order your bike with the Dura Ace wheels or did you replace the stock wheels? If the latter, what were the stock wheels?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Wheels*

I had the Dura Ace wheels and bought the Roubaix stock. I took the Rovals and put them on my Scott,which I'm going to sell. I thought it would be a good selling point to have new wheels and tires on a used bike. Roval specs at the Specialzed web site.


----------

